# Notary in Dubai



## IrishDubai

Can anyone recommend a notary in Dubai who can certify an Irish passport copy? There is an official notary in Al Barsha court but not sure if this can be used internationally or just locally.

Thanks!


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

Perhaps your embassy/consulate provides notary services for a fee?


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are thread on how to do this in the dubai forum. Do a search and will come up how you need to do this.


----------

